# New to me Imola Yellow Audi TT 3.2 Pic Heavy



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey everyone, I'm a long time fan of the MK1 TT, but I've always had to have a single car to do it all and never could own one. 

A little background for the few that care to read. I've been a Fourtitude member for a few years and was pretty active on the A3 8P forum when that platform was very new. After owning an A3 that I loved driving but hated constantly fixing, I purchased a Focus ST that I had for about 3 years. That was a fun car, but pretty much the same experience as the A3. About 4 months ago I sold it for a 1982 VW Vanagon and this 2004 Audi TT 3.2. 

The car was totally stock and seemed to be very well cared for. 98,000 on the clock, nice running 3.2 and only minor cosmetic flaws.




























After driving it around for a month and catching up on maintenance items, I decided to add some wheels. I knew from the beginning that this car would need some BBS wheels, so after trying to track down a set of CH's, I decided to go with BBS CH-R's in silver. I had a regular CH's on my A3 and knew that they'd look right and still look classic years down the road. Here's how it sits now. I'm planning on a few other modifications in the future, and will update once it has more good stuff.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TT looks great! Welcome :wave:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Love that color and 3.2!! Sweet car!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Converted2VW said:


> Love that color and 3.2!! Sweet car!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By the way Luis, your IM box is full


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

TheDeckMan said:


> By the way Luis, your IM box is full


Cleared it up a bit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Beautiful! Welcome. :beer:


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I just got a 28mm lens, so I had to add a few new shots. Everything else so far has been shot with a 90mm.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Beautiful example of a solid 3.2 TT. Congratulations! 

Everything looks very nice, my only little thing to nitpick on would be that S-Line badge on the lower rear quarter panel in front of the wheel. I know they come from the OEM like that, but to be honest I've never noticed them until I saw your car, I think the yellow paint really highlights all the little details on the car (which is a good thing) and that includes the badges. I personally think it would look good without it on there, but that's entirely my opinion. None the less, gorgeous car and very captivating thread, please keep this going as long as you can. :thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Looks stunning. I wish they made more of these coupes!


----------



## Mickel1992 (Jan 10, 2017)

Fancy car


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow very clean! Love the CH's. Some really nice photos too. :thumbup::thumbup:

Front bumper has been repainted, too bad the color match isn't right. Sorry to nitpick but I do paint colors for work.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

Beautiful car, congrats. It looks great in that color.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Imola, 3.2, and those BBS = :heart: Welcome to the board!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 1, 2004)

Beauty! Makes me sad I had to sell my TT!


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks a lot! Here's another update now that I've installed Bilstein coilovers and freshened up some of the other suspension bushings. Rides great now!


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Couple more new ones.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks great lowered :heart:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Looks mint where did you get the coils from?


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Looks mint where did you get the coils from?


Thanks! The coils are from TH Motorsports. They had a great price and quick shipping. These ride much better than any other coilovers I've had in the past (Tein and H&R).


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I had a chance to take some photos with a fellow TT, this one is slightly cooler though.


----------



## Madriverarms (Aug 24, 2017)

SprintA3 said:


> Thanks! The coils are from TH Motorsports. They had a great price and quick shipping. These ride much better than any other coilovers I've had in the past (Tein and H&R).


Is that the B14 PSS kit as seen here:

https://thmotorsports.com/bilstein/...sion-kits-b14-pss-kit/47080416/i-1736508.aspx


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Madriverarms said:


> Is that the B14 PSS kit as seen here:
> 
> https://thmotorsports.com/bilstein/...sion-kits-b14-pss-kit/47080416/i-1736508.aspx


Exactly. They're really nice riding coilovers.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful 3.2. Love seeing examples like this pop up for sale and falling into the hands of someone who appreciates it. There are so many beat up MK1's I come across on cragislist that just break my heart. Enjoy it! :thumbup:


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

M-Power M3 said:


> Absolutely beautiful 3.2. Love seeing examples like this pop up for sale and falling into the hands of someone who appreciates it. There are so many beat up MK1's I come across on cragislist that just break my heart. Enjoy it! :thumbup:


Thanks, now that I've owned it a little over a year, I've been able to resolve a lot of maintenance and set it up for the next 100,000 miles. I did just find that the rear main seal is leaking slowly, so now I'm kicking around some ideas for more power when that is tackled. 

I'll likely just keep it close to stock though because I've read too many accounts of people regretting going turbo or chasing big power on these cars.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Back from H2Oi 2017, took a few photos of the car in OC with my phone.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

The front end has always been peppered with rock chips, so I had the front bumper, fenders, and hood repainted and blended through the doors. Now the paint is looking pretty immaculate. Here are a few photos from H2O after the paint job. 

These are all shot on a Contax G2 with a 45mm and Kodak Porta film. I wanted to shoot the cars with some period correct pro gear, since back in 2004 digital was still a little wonky.


----------



## mlema11 (Dec 3, 2018)

Absolutely love your TT, are the CHs 18s?

Just bought an 02 225 last week. Fun car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Those CH's look spot on :thumbup:


----------

